
Ask HN: Is anyone working on CRISPR for happiness? - arikr
&quot;studies have found that genetic influences usually account for 35-50% of the variance in happiness measures&quot;<p>No doubt there are many reasons why this is extremely complicated
======
westurner
\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positive_psychology#Genetics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positive_psychology#Genetics)

